# Sikes



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Took the wife and kids fishing this afternoon. We waited for the afternoon sun to ease up, then took a spot about halfway down the island side. My son cast his bait net to get us some fresh bait, then we baited up, let down the crab trap, and started. The wife caught the first of many white trout of the evening, but the highlight was watching my 9 yr old daughter catch her first Spanish on her new pink kids rod/reel combo. It was almost bent double, but she determinedly reeled it in. Huge smile as she held up a 14 inch Spanish. Crabs were absent as only a couple of pigfish bothered to go in the box. Good day all in all


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bob Sikes*

Good report! Congratulations to your daughter.

I like to fish Bob Sikes because you can usually catch something out there. It is also a wonderful place to take kids. C2


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to hear somebody got out there to have fun. Took both my boys Saturday night at about 7:30pm and not a single parking space on either side of Sikes! Never seen it that crouded. Oh well, maybe next time. Glad your little girl caught her 1st good one! Seeing their excitement, that's the best of times :thumbsup:


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

My family and I were out there at about the same time and it was nice. Caught a few fish and had a great time.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

It was fun, we left after my boneheaded 13 yr old cast his bait net at a school and forgot to put the rope on his hand, lol, it took me 30 min to snag it with a treble hook


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

What did she catch the Spanish on? Were they thick as thieves at Sikes?


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

They weren't thick, they were crashing the little schools of baitfish, thats what they bit on, little silver bait we caught with a cast net


----------

